

An Introduction to Browser Rendering [video] - jarek-foksa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1cKlKM3jYI

======
prezjordan
Really awesome! For those interested in further reading/watching, Ryan Seddon
([https://twitter.com/ryanseddon](https://twitter.com/ryanseddon)) of Zendesk
just gave an amazing talk called "Performance Beyond the Pageload" at CSSConf
2015:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAj1yjL7btA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAj1yjL7btA).
Towards the end he diagnoses (and fixes) issues in the page for Paul Ford's
"What Is Code?" essay.

------
dppatel
Wow this is truly amazing.

